# Electric anchor?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Do you have a electric anchor on your boat. What brand ,model, etc. Any problems. Any input appreciated.
Also, which battery do you run it from, trolling battery or main motor battery. Do they take a lot of juice to run. I've never used one.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I have a lund pro V 1775 one on the front and rear ,the round lead filled plastic anchor does not hold at all. there minnokota brand.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

After having a few boats I think it would probably not be worth the trouble. I set up my first bass boat with a manual version. It had the spool mounted on the bow. The anchor mounted on a bracket on the bow starboard side. The problem was, A) you can't trailer with the anchor up there (or I wouldn't) B) it is a mushroom anchor which didn't do well in pretty much any condition unless there wasn't any wind (then you don't need an anchor). C) If it's electric it will probably fail at some point (probably when you're on a hot bite on the river and the water is rising) and you need to figure out how to power it. (Electricity is a finite resource out there).

For me, the best anchor is a Danforth. It grabs well in most conditions, it isn't as heavy as some other styles and the sliding ring enables you to retrieve it under most circumstances.... and it's relatively cheap.

IMHO...


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

I have used the Minn Kota's for years on several boats and never a problem. I always hook them to the main battery and never had one to drain a battery.. These Deck Hands come with about a 10 ft control cable and I mount the control switch on the side of the console so it is always handy. Just pull up to where you want to fish and push the button. ready to leave just push button and up comes the anchor..When on trailer I will let out a little slack and lay the anchor up inside the boar on casting deck.. This is on my Bass Tracker Pro team 185..


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have the minn kota deckhand 40 and it works great with my 13 lb Danforth utility fluke style anchor. just push the button and let it down then I pull forward past the anchor and hit the up button. its designed to lift 40 lbs so it has no problem lifting my anchor. you can check them out on ebay. $220.00
sherman


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

sherman51 said:


> I have the minn kota deckhand 40 and it works great with my 13 lb Danforth utility fluke style anchor. just push the button and let it down then I pull forward past the anchor and hit the up button. its designed to lift 40 lbs so it has no problem lifting my anchor. you can check them out on ebay. $220.00
> sherman


So, you can use the 13 lb danford with the deckhand 40? I normally use 6 ft of chain and would store it in the boat while trailoring. Would that be ok? I'm convinced that I need one and ready to order, or give up boating! I almost exclusively fish Erie!


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

i have a deckhand 40 and a 20lb Richter Anchor. works great. i store it in the boat while traveling. it sure does make it easier on the ole woman. she used to get blisters from pulling up the anchor so often. she said it was the best present i ever bought her.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

bajuski said:


> So, you can use the 13 lb danford with the deckhand 40? I normally use 6 ft of chain and would store it in the boat while trailoring. Would that be ok? I'm convinced that I need one and ready to order, or give up boating! I almost exclusively fish Erie!


I use about an 8' piece of chain on my anchor. and it lifts the anchor just fine. the anchor I use has a slide on it with a slide ring that slides to the back of the anchor for getting the anchor to come loose. you just drive the boat forward past the anchor then hit the up button to retrieve the anchor. then when I get the chain up to the winch I bring the anchor in by hand. but I've never used it on erie. the water in the central basin is a little deep for the winch. it holds 100' of rope, and that's not enough rope for 50' of water. but it should work great to about 35' of water. you can get the deckhand 40 from ebay for 223.85. I don't know where your planning on buying from
sherman


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

All Thumbs said:


> i have a deckhand 40 and a 20lb Richter Anchor. works great. i store it in the boat while traveling. it sure does make it easier on the ole woman. she used to get blisters from pulling up the anchor so often. she said it was the best present i ever bought her.


Ha,ha. You should have got her a pair of gloves!


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

sherman51 said:


> I use about an 8' piece of chain on my anchor. and it lifts the anchor just fine. the anchor I use has a slide on it with a slide ring that slides to the back of the anchor for getting the anchor to come loose. you just drive the boat forward past the anchor then hit the up button to retrieve the anchor. then when I get the chain up to the winch I bring the anchor in by hand. but I've never used it on erie. the water in the central basin is a little deep for the winch. it holds 100' of rope, and that's not enough rope for 50' of water. but it should work great to about 35' of water. you can get the deckhand 40 from ebay for 223.85. I don't know where your planning on buying from
> sherman



Yeah Sherman, that's the one I was looking at on Ebay, it comes with 100 ft of rope. I use a 13 lb danford and chain and can't ever remember using more than 100 feet even beyond the crib so I'm sure it would be enough for perching anyways.
The front of my bow is uneven so it will be a little more difficult to install and I'll have to cut out an access hole to get to the mounting bolts. I'll probably do it this winter unless I call it quits now, the fishing sucks anyways around Cleveland this fall! Thanks for your help.


----------

